# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  قواعد تربية ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه

## الأمل الوردي

قواعد تربية ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه 



1) يجب على أسرة ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة أن تهيئ له كل الظروف المناسبة للتغلب على إعاقته ..

2) يجب على كل أسرة ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة أن تتيح له كل مايستحق من حب ورعاية وتشجيع كبقية الأفراد الأصحاء وان تتجنب اثارته أو جرح كرامته لئلا يسبب له الانطواء وفقدان الثقة بالنفس ..

3) عدم التمادي في الاهتمام بذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة فذلك قد يؤدي إلى نتائج عكسية .

4) ينبغي التركيز على القدرتين البدنية والعقلية لدى ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة وتنميتها بدلاً من التركيز على الإعاقة .

5) توضيح نوع الإعاقة لباقي الأسرة وكيفية تقديم المساعدة للفرد ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة وتشجيعهم على ذلك .

6) أن يعرف الوالدان ما إذا كانت الإعاقة قابلة للعلاج وأن يبحثا عن الامكانات الطبية والجراحية المتوافرة والمناسبة للعلاج .

7) اشراك ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة في الواجبات المنزلية مع الافراد الآخرين بحسب قدراته ليزداد ارتباط الأسرة قوة .

8) عدم اهمال الفرد ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة بل على الأسرة أن تضع في الاعتبار أنه أحد افرادها وأنه بحاجة الى الخروج من المنزل للتنزه أوالتسوق وما شابه ذلك .

9) عدم حرمان الفرد ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة من التعليم المتاح له في المجتمع .

10) تشجيع الأفراد ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة على الانخراط في مجالات العمل المتوفرة لهم .

11) التعامل مع الشخص ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة باحترام كما هو الحال مع الاصحاء تماماً .

12) أن يعطى ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة الفرصة للتعبير عن آرائهم الخاصة .

13) لابد من معرفة أن ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة شخص عادي ليس من الصعب التعامل معه .

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

تشكري  حلم وردي

على هذه القواعد التي قد تفيد ذووي الإحتياجات الخاصة

تحياتي المعطرة

----------


## الفرح دنياي

كل الشكرلك اخيه
ع الطرح والقواعد الذهبيه 
يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## سماءك حلمي

شكـــــرا للطرح الجميل والهادف 
كـــــل الود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*طرح جداا مهم وحلووو،،*
*تشكري اخيتي الامل على الموضوع،،*
*لاعدمنااا جديدج،،*
*تحيااااتي،،*

----------


## نور الشمس

ارشادات مميزة ياالامل الوردى

تشكرااااااااااااااااااااات

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

الامل الوردي

احسنت النقل .. سلمت يداك 
ودمت بخير .

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*طرح جدا رائع*

*تسلمي عللطرح*

*موفقين*

*,,*

----------


## كبرياء

*طرح روووعهـ ....*
*يسـلموو ملآيين ..* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ..* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*يعطيـــــــــــك ألف عااافيه* 

*تسلمي ع الطرح المميز ،،،*

*ماانحـــــــــرم جديدك* 

*سلامي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

الامل الوردي 


يعطيك العافية  


على الطرح القيم  


ما ننحرم جديدك 


دمتي بخير

----------

